#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  PA met Cobra

## PM

Enkele foto's van mijn nieuw Dynacord Cobra-setje !

----------


## Mark

Mooi setje, jammer dat er zo weinig publiek is. En hoort foto 4 wel bij dit rijtje thuis?

Mark

----------


## DidierB

Proper proper, en die cobra's klinken wel mooi. Ik zie daar ook enkele Turbosound wedges liggen, het begin van iets moois? <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Die plankjes waarmee je de kastjes tipt, zijn die fabrieks-uit of maak je die zelf? Alleszins elegant ingewerkt.

En die knobbel in de tafel ter hoogte van kanaal 6-7-8: kon ie niet zo goed tegen de warmte?

Doe zo verder!


Groeten,


Didier Beghin
Ampli bvba

----------


## PowerSound

Dat is in Knokke (Matuvu plein ?) ?

Mooi setje, en mooie tafel, hoe bevalt ie ?

Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)

----------


## PM

De Turbosound-monitors heb ik al 5 jaar of zo.
Idd de bubbel rond kanaal 7-8 is van de warmte maar was reeds toen de tafel enkele maanden geleden nieuw uit de doos kwam, eigenlijk is het gewoon de lijm die niet meer sterk genoeg is. Ik moet er nog terug mee naar de importeur voor een oplossing...

De spie-en of hoe moet ik het noemen kan je er bij kopen, ze geven een hellingshoek van 2,5 graden geloof ik

----------


## Jan-Peter

> citaat: jammer dat er zo weinig publiek is



En dat is nu wat ik bedoel met een geluidsset afstemmen op het beoogde gebruik.
Ik denk dat je hier dus je eindvolumes van de versterkers op 1/4 kon plaatsen, want de paar kindertjes hebben nog zo'n goed gehoor dat vel vermogen niet noodzakelijk is.

Waarom niet per kant een halve stack geplaatst ? 
Of was de organisatie sterk van oordeel dat hier een 750 man/vrouw publiek had moeten staan en door het mooie weer er toch maar voor koos naar het strand te gaan in het mooie Knokke ?!





> citaate spie-en of hoe moet ik het noemen kan je er bij kopen, ze geven een hellingshoek van 2,5 graden geloof ik



Ken uw eigen produkten ! DYNACORD noemt dit schuinstellers (Engels=stackers ??) en zijn inderdaad 2,5 graad. En ze worden staandaard (in Nederland) meegeleverd bij de aanschaf van een Cobra-2 set. De noodzaak hiervan is dat de luisteraar niet geconfontreerd mag worden met een staande golf en deze dus onder een hoek van 2,5 graad moet staan bij grond- of podium positie en in gevlogen situatie op 3-4 meter zelfs 5 graden moet zijn. Dit is enigszins de vrije vertaling van het COBRA handbook.


The Galaxy drive-in show is still powered with an AD-sound system, it will be something else in a short time !  :Smile:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Mooi setje.....Klinkt ook erg lekker...Ik ben persoonlijk alleen niet zo kapot van die frontgeladen 18"..I.i.g, voor echt all-round werk...

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## beyma

Ik vind de podiumwagen ook erg netjes,die was gehuurd neem ik aan?

martijn

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Nette oplossing met die "stackers" inderdaad, heb wel eens een PA bedrijf gezien dat er gewoon deksels tussen stond te frotten. Jammer als het blijkbaar ook standaard op een erg goeie manier kan!
Stond je daar nu op de boulevard of iets? Ik ben wel eens vluchtig in Knokke geweest maar kan het me zo even niet herinneren iets van een plein gezien te hebben  :Smile: 

De groeten, Jasper

-= Make luv and keep listening to the music! =-

----------


## PM

Het pleintje noemt 'Rubensplein' en het was inderdaad in Knokke.
De Podiumwagen was van de gemeente Knokke, want een kwartiertje na het einde van het optreden stonden de werklui er al om het podium weg te rijden...

----------


## ronny

> citaat:Het pleintje noemt 'Rubensplein' en het was inderdaad in Knokke.
> De Podiumwagen was van de gemeente Knokke, want een kwartiertje na het einde van het optreden stonden de werklui er al om het podium weg te rijden...



Met installatie en al?<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## luc2366

die gemeente-arbeiders weten niet wat werken is maar wel wat goed spul is :-)

----------


## PowerSound

Rubensplein is dus de Matuvu plein <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)

----------


## peter39

Leuke foto's van de cobra set.
Ben benieuwd hoe de verdere ervaringen zijn. Wij hebben sinds kort een dubbele set. Wij hebben er echter andere versterkers bij genomen.Wij vonden het systeem niet genoeg"punch" hebben.De oplossing was een aantal betere versterkers met iets meer output.(2x1500watt chevin research)
Er staan foto's van ons systeem op de site van de importeur http://www.electricsound.nl,   optreden De Kast
De versterkerracks zijn wat onduidelijk op de foto's (begrijpelijk!!!!). 
We hebben nu een aantal shows gedaan, met het systeem en tot nu toe zijn we best wel tevreden.Wij hebben wel ontdekt dat we bvb in tenten toch wel problemen hebben met de opstelling.We experimenteren daar nog mee. Voor de openluchtopstelling is het geweldig; alleen willen we het systeem gaan "vliegen" ( 2 towers prolite ), en dan in ieder geval 1 of 2 subs mee"vliegen" .
Verder gebruiken we voor de heel grote conserten nog een paar extra subkasten (TCB) .

Verder hebben wij de remote voor de dsp's nog steeds niet in orde, de fabriek is er nog volop mee bezig.
Als het niet gauw klaar is dan gaan we andere processors gebruiken waarmee het allemaal wel werkt(XTA).We hebben al een setje geprobeerd, en heb het idee dat dat nog strakker klinkt(maar  dat kan ook de euforie van de werkende remote zijn, hahaha).
Dat wast voor dit moment, ik hoop dat er nog meerdere cobra gebruikers waarmee we info kunnen uitwisselen.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Het is www.electricsound.com ........

----------


## musicjohn

Tsja... het blijft Dynacord hé!

Stack van 4 hoog. Ik bereik het zelfde resultaat met m'n AD SP-10 set!

----------


## peter39

> citaat:_Geplaatst door musicjohn_
> 
> Tsja... het blijft Dynacord hé!
> 
> Stack van 4 hoog. Ik bereik het zelfde resultaat met m'n AD SP-10 set!



hoezo? het blijft dynacord. Wat is de motivatie achter die opmerking.
Denk dat je het verschil tussen een line array en een konventioneel PA, niet kent.

----------


## sis

oei,oei,oei [:0] aaaaaaaarch
Ik ben benieuwd naar de reactie van John

[B)][B)][B)][B)][:0][:0][:0][:0]
sis  :Big Grin:

----------


## jack

Zo te horen heeft John nog nooit een cobra set gehoord.
Deze set is dus totaal niet vergelijkbaar met bijv. een XA set van Dynacord.
idd de specs op papier zijn niet optimaal. Met name de max SPL lijkt wat aan de lage kant.
Door een gecontroleerde afstraling(line array)is het verschil in geluidsdruk voor of achter in de tent beduidend lager dan bij een gewoon systeem.

Deze set is dus niet te vergelijken met een "gewone"set met dezelfde Max SPL op 1 meter!!!!!! 


ps Ben zelf ook geen dynacord fan.
maar moet eerlijk toegeven dat deze set wel heel lekker klinkt.

----------


## musicjohn

> citaat:Tsja... het blijft Dynacord hé!



De opmerking zelf was meer als pesterijtje bedoeld!  :Big Grin: [ :Embarrassment: )]

Kennelijk niet in goeie aarde gevallen. Maar eerlijk is eerlijk, ik ben niet kapot van de Cobra-2 set. Ik heb hem 3x mogen horen en ik vond het tegenvallen. Het is zeker niet mijn opzet om het product af te kraken. Mooi blijft tenslotte een kwestie van smaak.

De topjes gaan niet verder dan 15 kHz (en dan nog gemeten -10 dB), ze zijn behoorlijk aan het gewicht (55 kilo) voor een "compact system", en de extreme spreiding waarmee ze zo pronken (120º x 30º) vind slechts plaats op een zeer beperkt frequency spectrum. Bij 10 kHz zijn de spreidingseigenschappen (90º x 40º) alweer minder dan menig ander merk topje. Maar vooral het frequency bereik van 15 kHz (-10 dB) vind ik nog het ergste. Je mad aannemen dat hij al bij 13 kHz af begint te rollen. Sorry, maar dat doet me sterk denken aan het "hi-fi" weergave vermogen van de ouderwetse casette-bandjes. 

De subs hebben een opgegeven freq. resp. van 30 Hz. tot 170 Hz. bij -10 dB. Zou dat inhouden dat hij lineair is vanaf ca. 55 Hz. tot 140 Hz.? Ik denk het wel. Alle keren dat ik de set gehoord heb mistte ik duidelijk dat 'lekkere diepe' in de bas (misschien omdat ze front loaded zijn?), evenals het transparante hoog bij de topjes.

De specificaties van de Cobra-4 zien er op papier dan wel ietsjes beter uit, maar in ieder geval niet spectaculair verbeterd ten opzichte van de Cobra-2. De Cobra 4 heb ik overigens nog niet gehoord.

Maar je hebt gelijk als je zegt dat ik het verschil tussen line array en conventionele PA niet begrijp. Is dat in twee simpele zinnen uit te leggen?

Maar hoe je het ook wendt of keert, mijn confrontatie met de Cobra-2 set was "weinig indrukwekkend"

P.S. wat is de advies-verkoopprijs voor zo'n set (ex. BTW) ???

----------


## lifesound

[quoteMaar je hebt gelijk als je zegt dat ik het verschil tussen line array en conventionele PA niet begrijp. Is dat in twee simpele zinnen uit te leggen?
[/quote]

neen  :Big Grin: 
maar...

http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...43&whichpage=1
En dan het bericht van F.r.e.d.e.r.i.k

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Alleen jammer dat ze bij AD en Peeker nog wat kunnen leren van meneer Dynacord....Zeker qua klank en techniek....En niet te vergeten, de afthersales....Zeker bij AD in Nederland....Die zijn hun motivatie een beetje kwijt...

----------


## PM

Tja als je op cijfertjes moet voortgaan ... [|)]

Of je kan ook ook afvragen hoe men aan die cijfertjes komt. Ik moet toegeven: ik keek ook wel een beetje raar toen ik de specifikaties las. [?] Maar uiteindelijk gaat het toch om wat je hoort. Ik ben nu bijna twee maanden gelukkige eigenaar van een Cobra systeem, en ik moet ook toegeven dat het in het begin wel wat aanpassen was. De klank van de Cobra is niet zo direct als een hoorn-geladen systeem. Vindt je dit nu goed of slecht ? Feit is dat het meer hifi klinkt op deze manier.

Ik ken speakersystemen die een groter frequentiebereik hebben, én een hogere maximale SPL, én meer vermogen, én een vlakkere frequentiecurve, én een hoger rendement, én duurder zijn. En als ik zo'n systeem dan hoor dan denk ik : dat wil ik nooit zelf kopen ! [:X]
Ook mijn klanten zeggen me dat het beter klinkt dan vroeger.  :Smile:  Zij tevreden, ik ook ! Je mag dan nog met het allebest en duurste materiaal aankomen, als je klant het uiteindelijk niet goed vond moet je volgende keer ook niet meer terugkomen !

Wat ik ook wel merk is dat men niet zo snel meer komt zeggen dat het te hard staat, alhoewel ik toch geregeld een gemiddelde van 105 dB aan de mengtafel haal.  :Big Grin:  Ik heb de indruk dat ik vroeger niet zo luid speelde, maar toch kreeg ik geregeld opmerkingen over de geluidsterkte. [} :Smile: ]

Er zullen altijd voorstanders en tegenstanders zijn van Dynacord of EV en 18" frontloaded subs, en wat nog meer allemaal. Maar ik vind het een reuze systeem voor de jobs die ik ermee doe !  :Smile:  [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## musicjohn

> citaat:Alleen jammer dat ze bij AD en Peeker nog wat kunnen leren van meneer Dynacord



Slaat nergens op Olaf. Kom met argumenten, specificaties, etc. 

Voorlopig lopen de toppen van de door jouw beiden genoemde merken wel door tot 18 kHz. Iets wat je van Dynacord niet kunt zeggen.

----------


## lifesound

105 dB aan de mengtafel is nu toch ook weer niet zo overdreven veel hé.

----------


## sis

hohohohohoh, nu kom ik er toch even tussenin :

Het is gééééééééééééén mijnheer Dynacord, helemaal niet , noppes kwantaboulkiesity 

wie, wat, hoe, en waarom ?

Cobra 4 is nog altijd géééééééééééén line array, hoe ze het ook laten uitschijnen met hun brochures, verre van !!!
Behalve de topkast bestukt met E.V en JBL is er voor de rest niks line array aan 

Dit is mijn mening ( democraties : of niet soms ? )
Mààààààààààààr ik heb ze al verschillende malen gehoord , dubbele set trouwens, 

Ik vind het zééééér goed klinken, màààr de prijs is te hoog, véééééél te hoog, Dit is ook Dynacordprijzenslag

Néé , voor die prijs neem ik L'Acoustics

Dan gaat Cobra 4 ten onder , en zwaar ten onder 

jaja , ik heb ze naast elkaar gehoord

gééééén verder commentaar nodig

sis

sis

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> citaat:Voorlopig lopen de toppen van de door jouw beiden genoemde merken wel door tot 18 kHz. Iets wat je van Dynacord niet kunt zeggen.



Klopt! Maar als even verder in het pakket gaat kijken, kun je ook zien dat dit het enige systeem is...Ik heb beide systemen gehoord en gevoeld...Maar ik mis dat niet, boven de 15K...sorry...

En vergeet niet, Cobra is niet gemaakt in eerste plaats voor oenkeboenke, rock of andere "zware"muziek, zoals dat in de uitleg omschreven wordt...





> citaat:Alleen jammer dat ze bij AD en Peeker nog wat kunnen leren van meneer Dynacord



Als ik iets bestel, bij meneer AD, dan vraag of hij een indicatie heeft waneer het komt...Als iemand mij beloofd dat ik het dan en dan binnen en ik heb het een week na afgesproken datum nog niet in huis..Dan ga ik bellen..Als ik dan weer een heel ander verhaal te horen krijg waarom het onderdeel er niet is en waneer het dan wel moet komen...Zakt mijn broek af...en dat tot 2 keer toe...

En Sis,
Lang leven de DEMOCRATIE! Alleen jammer dat er mensen zijn die dat nog steeds niet begrijpen...

----------


## sis

Met dank Olaf :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 

sis

----------


## musicjohn

> citaat:Maar ik mis dat niet, boven de 15K...sorry...



Dan heb jij duidelijk een gehoor probleem.  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 

Als jij boven de 15 kHz niets mist, dan ben ik van mening dat jij wel degelijk gehoorbeschadiging hebt. Is niet bedoelt als afzeiker maar als bezorgde mededeling. Ik zou zeggen, laat je oren eens testen bij een kundig oorarts.





> citaat:Cobra is niet gemaakt in eerste plaats voor oenkeboenke, rock of andere "zware"muziek, zoals dat in de uitleg omschreven wordt...



Als het inderdaad niet voor dat doeleinde gemaakt is dan moeten ze maar eens uileggen waar het dan wel voor gemaakt is. Wat als het door jou genoemde inderdaad niet het doeleinde is, dan betekent het maar 1 ding: Fullrange High Fidelity PA system. En dat is het volgens de specificaties dus niet. Iets wat (lineair) begint bij 55 à 60 Hz en afrolt bij ca. 13 kHz mag zich absoluut niet High Fidelity noemen.

Als het inderdaad niet gemaakt is voor oenkeboenke, rock of andere "zware"muziek, dan blijft er namelijk alleen versterking van klassieke- of accoustische ´live´ muziek over. En het mooie daarvan is juist dat de frequency karakteristieken van zowel accoustische instrumenten alsmede electronische synthesizers zo laag gaan als 26 Hz en zo hoog als 22 kHz (boventonen van bijv. Piano´s, violen, kerkorgels, hobo´s en meer van dat soort instrumenten)

Dus... graag verdere uitleg van jouw argumenten.

En de `after sales service` heeft in dit argument totaal geen enkele invloed op de kwaliteit en de specificaties van het product zelf.

----------


## PM

Hey MusicJohn,

misschien moet je gewoon wat gaan dansen in Spanje, mét je AD-set, en mét je Peeker-set die wel tot 18kHz gaan ...

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  Grapje hé, maar ik kon het toch niet laten  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ronny

> citaat:misschien moet je gewoon wat gaan dansen in Spanje, mét je AD-set, en mét je Peeker-set die wel tot 18kHz gaan ...



[V][V][V][V]

grapje of niet   dit is en blijft een heel belachelijke opmerking. 

John heeft heel goede argumenten. Probeer jij ze maar eens te weerleggen.

----------


## sis

Wij als muzikanten kijken er toch anders tegenaan !
voor ons is een zo groot mogelijk freq. bereik een must !!!!

sis

----------


## jack

Blijf erbij 

Heb de set in een feesttent gehoord met een apres-ski party.
Het niet ver doorlopende hoog is mijn toen niet opgevallen.
Het enige wat mijn bij is gebleven dat er een vet Hi-Fi klinkende set stond die meer dan genoeg geluidsdruk produceerde voor ong 1250 personen.
Nogmaals ik heb zelfgekozen voor een dubbele PS 15 set.Omdat dit breder inzetbaar en de set door een man op te bouwen is.
Kwa klank vrees ik dat de nexo set vooral in wat diepere tenten (&gt;25 meter) het onderspit delft.


En nee mijn gehoor is nog niet zo slecht.(zal eerder aan het bier hebben gelegen)

Je moet niet naar de Specs luisteren!!.
Daar krijg je slechte oren van!!.

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:
> Je moet niet naar de Specs luisteren!!.
> Daar krijg je slechte oren van!!.



wil je daarmee zeggen dat de specificaties niet overeenstemmen met prestaties van de set?
wil je daarmee zeggen dat de specificaties minder zijn dan de prestaties?

Wel, dat is dan toch wel de eerste fabrikant die opgeeft dat zijn set een mindere kwaliteit heeft dan in werkelijkheid!

----------


## sis

Ik KIJK naar de specificaties
en luisteren doe ik met mijn OREN
sis  :Big Grin:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> citaat:Als jij boven de 15 kHz niets mist, dan ben ik van mening dat jij wel degelijk gehoorbeschadiging hebt.



De laatste keer dat ik een gehoor test gehad heb, was het nog niet zo...De laatste keer is zo'n 3 jaar geleden en ben sindsdien bijna altijd oordoppen gaan gebruiken...Behalve als ik zelf moet mixen...En als jij het al gehoord hebt, mankeert er denk toch iets aan jou oren...Toen ik het namelijk voor de eerste keer hoorde, dacht ik meteen : Apogee...Dat heeft ook zon mooie klank..gaat ook niet super hard..





> citaat:Als het inderdaad niet voor dat doeleinde gemaakt is dan moeten ze maar eens uileggen waar het dan wel voor gemaakt is.



Het cobra systeem is vanaf de introductie al bedoeld voor "lichte" en "rustige" muziek....Jazz, Country e.d.

Als je beter je huiswerk zou doen, dan weet je dat Dynacord meerdere systemen heeft. Die verschillende systemen zijn doel gericht...Je hebt bijvoorbeeld het Alpha systeem, niet bedoeld voor live muziek...wel voor stampende disco...Met lage,drukkende bassen en hoog volume...Het V system bij Dynacord, das voor rock en roll werk, hard, duidelijk en ver-dragend...En met de nearfield kastjes krijg een geinig systeem....

Ook heeft Dynacord de doelstelling om geen super grote set's te maken voor grote festival's...Dat laten ze aan andere over...Het V system vinden ze eigenlijk in zijn grootste opzet al te groot....

----------


## lifesound

1 keer was niet voldoende?  :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## jack

> citaat:citaat:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Je moet niet naar de Specs luisteren!!.
> Daar krijg je slechte oren van!!.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------



In geen ene specs wordt de klankkleur vermeld van de set!!!!!.
Bijv. een metal dome klinkt veel agressiever dan een kallote dome
bij hetzelfde rendement.

Niet iedere speaker die een beetje een liniair freq bereik heeft klinkt goed!!!

Een 15" klinkt bij 100 Hz beter dan een 18"
Een 1 " klinkt bij 15 khz beter dan een 2 "

Praat dan niet over specs ,maar ga eerst eens luisteren .
Luisteren doe je met je oren . niet met je ogen .

Als je van de spec's uitgaat kun je beter dap kopen!
Prijs / spec's gezien :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## musicjohn

> citaat:Als je van de spec's uitgaat kun je beter dap kopen!



Sorry, maar dit slaat als een lul op een koekie.

Zoals gezegd, ik heb de Cobra-2 set drie keer mogen beluisteren. Ik mis het extreme laag en het brilliante hoog. En als je dan de specificaties van de fabrikant er op na leest dan verklaart dat inderdaad één en ander.

*I rest my case your Honour.*

Meer wil ik er niet over kwijt. Zoals gezegd, het was niet mijn opzet om een merk / set af te kraken. Ik heb slechts mijn persoonlijke bevindingen hier opgeschreven, en deze bevindingen worden nogeens bevestigd door de opgegeven specificaties van de fabrikant. Een meer "waterdicht" argument kan ik hier niet aanvoeren.

----------


## jack

> citaat:citaat:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Als je van de spec's uitgaat kun je beter dap kopen!
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, maar dit slaat als een lul op een koekie.



Waarom?

De betere dap speakers hebben redelijke spec's en zijn relatief goedkoop. 
Maar klinken beduidend minder dan duurdere merken.(met dezelfde spec,s)
Neem bijvoorbeerd de veel gekopieerde SX 300 van EV .
Ik heb ze naast elkaar gehoord.
De EV klinkt veel beter. Met name de ruimtelijkheid en een strakkere bas.
Kwa spec's ontlopen deze twee speakers elkaar niet veel. 
Geef mij toch maar de EV[^]

----------


## musicjohn

Ja, in zo verre moet ik je gelijk geven. Als je inderdaad twee verschillende merken met dezelfde specs naast elkaar zet.

Maar daar ging het hier niet om. Het ging er om hoe ik de set vond klinken, en die indruk werd bevestigd toen ik (naarna pas) m'n huiswerk ben gaan doen door naar de specs te gaan zoeken. Ik wilde gewoon weten waarom ik dat warme diepe basgeluid miste en waarom ik dat brilliante hoog miste.

Dus: "Als je van de spec's uitgaat kun je beter dap kopen!" slaat hier werkelijk nergens op.

Maar nogmaals, je moet me niet verkeerd begrijpen. Ik denk dat de eigenaar van dit setje er ontzettend blij mee is. Fijn voor hem / haar. Je koopt ten slotte alleen maar spulletjes die je zelf mooi vind. En wat een ander er van vind daar moet je maling aan hebben.

----------


## jack

> citaatus: "Als je van de spec's uitgaat kun je beter dap kopen!" slaat hier werkelijk nergens op.



Het slaat idd nergens op maar het is dus wel waar.[^]

----------


## musicjohn

Ooohhh... ik word hier zo moe van hé. [|)][|)][|)]

Jij wil het gewoon niet snappen. Ik ben niet van de specs uitgegaan, maar van m'n oren. En wat mijn oren hoorden werdt later bevestigd door de specs.

Het gaat hier niet over twee verschillende merken qua specs vergelijken. Prent dat toch eens een keer in die stomme harses van jou!  :Frown: 

Het enige waarin ik jouw gelijk gaf is dat, wanneer je inderdaad de specs van twee merken naast elkaar legt (zeg bijv. EAW en DAP) en op papier zien ze er vrijwel identiek uit, dan zal het befaamde merk in de meeste gevallen altijd beter klinken. Daar heb je volkomen gelijk in. Een speaker in de prijsklasse van ca. 500 Euro kan nou eenmaal niet concureren met een speaker uit de prijsklasse van 2500 Euro of hoger, zelfs al heeft'ie op papier de zelfde specificaties.

----------


## jack

[ :Embarrassment: )][ :Embarrassment: )][ :Embarrassment: )][ :Embarrassment: )][ :Embarrassment: )][ :Embarrassment: )][ :Embarrassment: )][ :Embarrassment: )][ :Embarrassment: )][ :Embarrassment: )][ :Embarrassment: )][ :Embarrassment: )]
Dat jij zo lomp bent om te reageren met:




> citaat:Sorry, maar dit slaat als een lul op een koekie.



Wat dus niet waar is!

Wat jij vind van de Cobra set is fijn .
Ik en heeeeeeeeeeel veeeeeeeeeel andere mensen vinden de cobra een voor dynacord zeer geslaagd systeem.(Xa set :Frown: )

ps. ga lekker moe zijn in spanje  [8]

----------


## sis

oei, het loopt hier uit de hand
sis[:0][:0][:0][:0]

----------


## Contour

Inderdaad Sis,

Hopelijk is de moderator zo vriendelijk alle laatste reacties te verwijderen en eventueel het topic op slot te zetten.

Zulk kinderachtig gedrag, om je diep voor te schamen zeg!

MVG Contour

----------


## musicjohn

> citaat:Zulk kinderachtig gedrag, om je diep voor te schamen zeg!



Sorry Contour, maar ik schaam me er niet voor om m'n standpunten te verdedigen. Ik heb me aller-redelijkst opgesteld.

Laten we inderdaad vooral "ON-TOPIC" verder gaan.

----------


## jack

als je dit aller redelijks vind  



> citaat:Het gaat hier niet over twee verschillende merken qua specs vergelijken. Prent dat toch eens een keer in die stomme harses van jou!



Sorry maar dan hoor je niet op een forum thuis.

Ik kan dan volgens jou misschien wel geen verstand hebben van muziek 
een beetje respect heb ik wel![^]

----------


## lifesound

En om dan wat te stoken ... met dat respect bedoel je dan ...





> citaat:
> ps. ga lekker moe zijn in spanje  [8]



hehehehehe [ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Tja...zo gaat het idd nergens meer over...1 ding is bij mij zeker...over smaak valt niet te twisten...Maar als mensen niet tegen kritiek kunnen, kunnen ze beter stil houden dan met koekies en lichaams delen gaan smijten...En zo komt het erop neer, dat ze dus dan maar 2 van de misschien wel 50 merken kennen...En de rest niet [u]willen</u> kennen....en ook niet de moeite er voor doen....

Cobra is gewoon een van mijn persoonlijke favouriten, das de rede dat ik het verdedig...Maar ik heb er nog een paar meer...Apogee, EAW, Turbo, Meyer, Mach en Wharfedale...naast deze 7, ken ik en heb ik misschien nog wel 15 a 20 merken meer gehoord en gezien...Aan de hand daarvan kun je een keuze maken, wat jezelf goed vind....Je moet er alleen voor open staan en dat staat John naar mijn mening niet...

En als laatste wil ik toch nog iets kwijt over Cobra...




> citaat:Ik mis het extreme laag en het brilliante hoog.



Dan ben ik toch van mening, dat er iets aan jou oren mankeerd, dan aan de mijne...SORRY....Moet er wel ff bijzeggen, je moet dan een Nederlandse set horen...De Duitsers zijn erg voorzichtig met laag...Maar in de PWH17 zit echt wel laag...Hard en diep...(ondanks die 40Hz...wat ze opgeven in de spec's)

----------


## peter39

Pfoe, wat een heftige reacties allemaal, en dat om een geluid-systeem.Ik denk dat er wat dingen door elkaar worden gehaald.Als je een systeem beoordeeld op kunnen en klank , dan is het naar mijn idee toch heel belangrijk wat voor soort muziek het systeem moet versterken, daarbij is smaak/gevoel een bijna doorslaggevend begrip of je iets mooi vind of niet.

Laten we gewoon verder gaan met uitwisselen van ervaringen , rond het cobra systeem, daar hebben we heel veel meer aan.

----------


## MeElmo

nou peterke, kheb het nog niet gehoord met de chevins, maar kzal het zaterdag ff horen...
maar cobra brengt wel wat los bij de mens....

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Olaf Duffhuës_
> 
> Moet er wel ff bijzeggen, je moet dan een Nederlandse set horen...De Duitsers zijn erg voorzichtig met laag...



Dit snap ik niet ? een Nederlandse set klinkt anders dan een Duitse set ?
kan je dit even uitleggen ???????????????[?][?][?]

Ik werk voorlopig nog met EAW ( die kennen geen Amerikaanse, Duitse, Nederlandse of andere settings ) 
sis [:I][:I]

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Tuurlijk, Sis...

De Duitsers zijn bijvoorbeeld erg voorzichtig met laag...de Hollanders zijn daar toch wel wat lomper mee, dus harder klinkend laag. Zonder dat dat problemen geeft. Die kasten kunnen dat makkelijk af...Ik vind persoonlijk de Hollandse setting in de processor mooier en voller klinken.

----------


## sis

Dus, als ik het goed lees, zijn er verschillende settings voor één systeem , dit is zééééééééér vreemd ...
Wat mijn Oosterburen en mijn Noorderburen ook mogen denken , dit slaat dus werkelijk nergens op !

Ik kocht mijn EAW set 3 jaar geleden, naargelang de configuratie werd de processor *samengesteld en afgeregeld DOOR EAW* zelf ( da's duidelijk )
Deze setting GELD(T) voor gans de wereldbol

Dus dan is er serieus iets *mis* met het cobra 4 systeem ???

Nu begin ik mij toch vragen te stellen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Of niet ?

sis

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Sis, niet om het een of ander....Maar ik ken ook mensen die met EAW en Turbo werken, die hun eigen settings maken in de processor, waardoor het volgens hun inzien mooier of beter klinkt....Ik heb wel vaker Duitse sets gehoord, maar de Duitse buren zijn echt veel voorzichtiger....Ik heb bijvoorbeeld bij ons Mach systeem ook de setting aangepast, waardor de set naar mijn inzien beter klinkt, maar das om het feit, dat naar mijn mening heel de af-fabrieksetting in de processor niet klopte....En zelfs aan de af-fabrieksetting is al gewijzigd door de importeur....Dus ik denk, weet het wel zeker, dat de jongens van Dynacord het heel goed begrijpen, alleen dat ze wat voorzichtiger zijn in smaak....

----------


## peter39

Ik had al een heel verhaal getyped, maar was vergeten in te loggen, dus... verhaal weg.
Ik denk dat settings een  leidraad zijn van een fabrikant om te zeggen dat dit volgens hun de beste instellingen zijn voor een systeem; dat neemt natuurlijk niet weg dat settings niet veranderd kunnen worden.Bij E.A.W. en met name de kf850 die ik ken, hebben de processors compleet vaste instellingen (is ook overigens een analoog ding, maar beslist goed).
Bij Dynacord is over het algemeen het beleid, dat bevindingen met settings als een soort input werken voor andere gebruikers.Onze settings hebben we ook al een paar keer opgestuurd(op verzoek).Wij zijn wat dat betrefd wat een vreemde eend in de bijt, omdat wij andere versterkers gebruiken bij het Cobra systeem.
De reden hiervoor is dat wij het systeem niet genoeg "punch" vonden hebben; met sustained geluiden zoals bas e.d. keerde je maag  bijna om van het laag, maar echte attack dingen daar werd het mes behoorlijk ingezet.Wij hadden het idee dat dat probleem ook best wel bekent was bij Dynacord, als je de "bult"in de setting ziet in het laag.Na behoorlijk wat denkwerk, en het navragen van specs. van de basspeaker, en het inspekteren van de electronica in de baskast, was onze uitkomst, een zwaardere verterker ( 2x1500w).Ons punch probleem was hiermee voor 95 procent voorbij, daarnaast kon ook de gekke "bult'in de setting er compleet uit.
De prosessor presets van Dynacord zijn allemaal wat behouden, dat klopt best wel, en de sound die de eerste cobra presets gaven waren zeer duits(zonder afbreuk te doen aan de duitse sound!), alleen is juist voor de gebruiker van een enkele set de limiter instelling zo belangrijk.
Wij hebben veel problemen met de remote software voor de prosessor(s)het draait allemaal niet erg stabiel.Onze processors draaien op dit moment met dx38 firmware(ev) met race(ev) en aangepaste cobra presets, het lijkt raar, maar het is voor ons een tussen oplossing.De fabriek is nog steeds niet met een goeie oplossing gekomen.We hebben intussen tijd geexperimenteerd met XTA processors en de bijbehorende remote software, en dat gaat goed, we hebben zelfs het idee  dat de xta's nog beter klinken, terwijl de dsp 244 al heel erg goed klinkt(klarktechnic ontwerp).
Processors (digitale) zijn prachtige dingen en ik denk dat juist met de variabelen die tot je beschikking staan, je je systeem gewoon kunt aanpassen/tunen aan je eigen stijl en smaak, als je de basis fabriek instellingen zoals crossover-punt instellingen binnen een zekere marge maar aanhoud/respecteerd.

----------


## cru

Die dingen zijn inderdaad de "stackers" van 2,5°. Er worden er bij ons in België 2 per set bijgeleverd. Dus wat in Nederland kan, kunnen wij in België ook, maar dan een stuk goedkoper, haha.
Een Cobra Top per kant werkt ook, maar is niet ideaal: je wint wat aan verticale spreiding (30° ipv 15°), maar je boet wel in aan geluidsdruk en verliest het "line-array" effect in het mid/high. 1 topkast is wel ideaal als frontfill in grotere systemen.
Doe zo voort Peter, jammer dat je er op de Cobra-4 demo in Charleroi (40.000 stuks volk)niet bij kon zijn. Gewoonweg indrukwekkend. Groetjes, Jan



> citaat:_Geplaatst door Jan-Peter_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat: jammer dat er zo weinig publiek is
> ...

----------


## cru

100% mee akkoord Peter, de standdaard presets voor alle EV en Dynacord systemen zijn inderdaad een leidraad. Wie niet zo'n techneut is, gebruikt ze gewoon zo. Wie er wil aan veranderen doet dat gewoon. Maar beweren dat dezelfde settings (cfr EAW) over de ganse wereld even goed onthaald worden, daar twijfel ik toch aan. Zo heb je bvb. dank zij de processor geen extra delay line nodig om je subs wat te vertragen als ze vooraan staan: probeer dit maar eens met een analoge X-over. Of experimenteer eens een Lo shelving voor de subs.
Voor de rest maakt het niet uit of je een DSP244 of Dx38 gebruikt, enkel de extensies van de presets zijn anders. De .tlx extensie werkt op beide processors. En wie de "Lowlands" presets voor Cobra 2 en 4 wil hebben voor om het even welke processor (BSS, XTA,...) mailt me maar. Lowlands, want de Duitse presets vind ik persoonlijk ook nogal agressief.
Greetz,

Jan - j.crutelle@prevost.be



> citaat:_Geplaatst door peter39_
> 
> Ik had al een heel verhaal getyped, maar was vergeten in te loggen, dus... verhaal weg.
> Ik denk dat settings een  leidraad zijn van een fabrikant om te zeggen dat dit volgens hun de beste instellingen zijn voor een systeem; dat neemt natuurlijk niet weg dat settings niet veranderd kunnen worden.Bij E.A.W. en met name de kf850 die ik ken, hebben de processors compleet vaste instellingen (is ook overigens een analoog ding, maar beslist goed).
> Bij Dynacord is over het algemeen het beleid, dat bevindingen met settings als een soort input werken voor andere gebruikers.Onze settings hebben we ook al een paar keer opgestuurd(op verzoek).Wij zijn wat dat betrefd wat een vreemde eend in de bijt, omdat wij andere versterkers gebruiken bij het Cobra systeem.
> De reden hiervoor is dat wij het systeem niet genoeg "punch" vonden hebben; met sustained geluiden zoals bas e.d. keerde je maag  bijna om van het laag, maar echte attack dingen daar werd het mes behoorlijk ingezet.Wij hadden het idee dat dat probleem ook best wel bekent was bij Dynacord, als je de "bult"in de setting ziet in het laag.Na behoorlijk wat denkwerk, en het navragen van specs. van de basspeaker, en het inspekteren van de electronica in de baskast, was onze uitkomst, een zwaardere verterker ( 2x1500w).Ons punch probleem was hiermee voor 95 procent voorbij, daarnaast kon ook de gekke "bult'in de setting er compleet uit.
> De prosessor presets van Dynacord zijn allemaal wat behouden, dat klopt best wel, en de sound die de eerste cobra presets gaven waren zeer duits(zonder afbreuk te doen aan de duitse sound!), alleen is juist voor de gebruiker van een enkele set de limiter instelling zo belangrijk.
> Wij hebben veel problemen met de remote software voor de prosessor(s)het draait allemaal niet erg stabiel.Onze processors draaien op dit moment met dx38 firmware(ev) met race(ev) en aangepaste cobra presets, het lijkt raar, maar het is voor ons een tussen oplossing.De fabriek is nog steeds niet met een goeie oplossing gekomen.We hebben intussen tijd geexperimenteerd met XTA processors en de bijbehorende remote software, en dat gaat goed, we hebben zelfs het idee  dat de xta's nog beter klinken, terwijl de dsp 244 al heel erg goed klinkt(klarktechnic ontwerp).
> Processors (digitale) zijn prachtige dingen en ik denk dat juist met de variabelen die tot je beschikking staan, je je systeem gewoon kunt aanpassen/tunen aan je eigen stijl en smaak, als je de basis fabriek instellingen zoals crossover-punt instellingen binnen een zekere marge maar aanhoud/respecteerd.

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Dit weekend voor de eerste maal de Cobra Set gehoord (dacht 4x frontloaded 18" en 4x top per kant). Klinkt best goed, zeer hoog volume voor het beperkt aantal kastjes.

----------

